# hygrophila? help pls.



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi, I got this plant from a friend, looks like a hygrophila to me but not sure - Leaf and stem looks like it. However, there's a stem with (what looks like) flowers that resemble rice grain. TIA.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't zoom in on the picture on my phone but with the small picture and the subscription I would say it is a Persicaria. Can't see which one but hope this helps;P


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks so much, Yohan!

Googled it and found that it might be Persicaria hydropiper. Based on the descriptions and photos on the net. It also says that the plant is edible except for animals. Might be the reason why kois do not touch this plant. The sole plant which is untouched in the pond. What I'm wondering now is if this plant can grow under water, although it doesn't seem like it. I'll do some research before using this in the tank.  Below is the page I based the description on.

https://gobotany.newenglandwild.org/species/persicaria/hydropiper/


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Definitely a Persicaria. Hard to say which one exactly they all look so similar.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello tonnakpil,
I know the Persicaria hydropiper as native plant in Germany, here growing as annual. The leaves have a pungent taste when chewed, similar to Persicaria odorata that's used as spice herb in Asia. Very widespread stuff, but as Zapins wrote, there's a lot of similar Persicaria species worldwide. ID often rather difficult. Additionally there are Persicaria hybrids. Perhaps your plant could be IDed by a specialist knowing the Persicaria species of the Philippines resp. Southeast Asia. (provided that your Persicaria is a native one, not introduced as aquarium plant)

Have you already tried to grow it submerged?

Btw., Hygrophila: opposite leaves, 2 leaves per node. Persicaria: 1 leaf per node.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, Zapins, miremonster!

Yep. I am sold that this is definitely a presicaria. Thanks to Zapins' awesome photo in this thread. Flowers look just like in the photo. I haven't tried growing this submerged but will definitely try in my outdoor tank which will get full sunlight. I hope the pink coloration shows.

Cheers, everyone! I love this community!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ions/70018-polygonum-sao-paulo-flowering.html


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks. I'm not sure if that picture is on the PlantFinder yet.


----------

